# "3" Vodka



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

It's distilled from Soy. I have to say I was intrigued in a morbid sort of way. I've never liked the jello-looking soy chunks, but I've recently liked edamame pretty well.
They have a trendy look and a trendy website. Someone or other taste tester rated it a perfect 100 - which of course probably means absolutely nothing. They also have a long list of tasters raving about it on their website.
I didn't expect it to be the perfect vodka, but I did expect it to be a bit different from other vodkas, and at around $20, I figured I would try it.

It's fairly smooth, but with just a tad more unusual flavor than most. If you imagine edamame while tasting it, the flavor is rather similar. But in vodka I found this was just a bit disconcerting. The first time I tried it I thought it was pretty good, but just a little too odd and unsettling. The second time I tried it confirmed this. But even stranger, after drinking it the second time, I had a strange sort of slick, metallic, sour flavor and texture on the roof of my mouth. This lasted quite a while - I even thought it was still there the next day.

So all in all, interesting idea, interesting to have tasted it, but I can't recommend it...


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds very weird, thaanks for the review-think im gonna avoid it now!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Vodka is one spirit where I don't feel bad buying "el cheapo". As per the recent article about the stuff in Everything-but-Cigar Aficianado, the pricing levels in Vodka are pretty much arbitrary.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

NCatron said:


> Vodka is one spirit where I don't feel bad buying "el cheapo". As per the recent article about the stuff in Everything-but-Cigar Aficianado, the pricing levels in Vodka are pretty much arbitrary.


we all know how they rate cigars- you trust them to rate vodka?


if you have just the brands/ratings i would be interested to see them.
i didn't renew my subscription...


----------

